# P4p800 Manual



## Morgoth (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anny one have a high detailed P4p800 Mainboard manual pdf?
need to know for what each jumper is


----------



## allen337 (Dec 28, 2007)

Look like your motherboard manufaturer has it IN STOCK.  ~~    http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us     .


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 28, 2007)

thx that was i looking for the guy didt gived me a manual with it


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 28, 2007)

i go the mainboard working now i  notices some wierd things like cpu temp 21c cpu cooling block is 26c other mainboard it said it was allways around 30c bad temp sensors on this board?


----------

